# Cyclocross tyres? Newbie Q!



## brodhurste (4 Jan 2009)

Hi - anyone recommend really good but maybe not mentally expensive cyclocross tyres for muddy conditions? Using my Specialized Boroughs for general use but I know they won't cut it when it gets muddy soon. Also - are there any good front/rear tyre combos for mud?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## RedBike (4 Jan 2009)

I haven't tried many but was amazed at how well the Mitchelin mud 2 performed in the gloop. 

I'm sure someone will know of something thats a bit better value in a bit.


----------



## Dave5N (4 Jan 2009)

Michelin Muds, Conti Twisters


----------



## Steve Austin (5 Jan 2009)

Schwalbe cx pros can be bought cheap. good all rounders


----------



## jpembroke (5 Jan 2009)

Panaracers for me. Best I've tried so far.


----------



## watersj (22 Apr 2009)

Twisters are good , but seem to grab the mud and then seemsto glog the bike up


----------



## mudplugger (28 Apr 2009)

*cross tyres*

Keep your eye open for used green michelin muds on ebay and the like... not black mud 2, which are a different tread pattern and clog easier.

IMHO if you cant go for mud tubs which are superior in virtually all situations, these are by far the best performing tyre.


----------



## mudplugger (28 Apr 2009)

*combinations*

Combination choices will depend on what happens during warm up and how many different tread patterns you can afford. 

We would usually have same tread pattern front and back, however if course is muddy it may be necessary to adapt. In mud both tubs will be at low pressure for grip. If there is sufficient drive from standard tread rear tub, this will be used as its slightly quicker than a mud tread. The front may be sliding on corners so a mud tub would be preferable if thats the case as it gives greater confidence cornering at speed. However, if there are a lot of cambered sections, the low pressure tub wall may fold over itself at these points on the course. To avoid this a tyre may be used ...green michellin mud prefered.. 

Not used tyres other than in the case above for a number of years so limited experience.


----------



## iGaz (17 May 2009)

I'm running Kenda Small Block 8s, loads of grip in the mud and a great low rolling resistance on the tarmac as well. Perfecto tyres IMHO


----------

